

The Mystery of the Creepiest Television Hack - mjschultz
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/headroom-hacker

======
mjschultz
Also, here is the Wikipedia article on the matter [1]. And a Reddit thread
(presented as one of the theories in the article) [2].

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_i...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_intrusion_incident)

[2]:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/eeb6e](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/eeb6e)

------
Mithaldu
This is a very long article. Is it just a rehash of what happened, or does it
contain any new info figured out in the past year?

~~~
MWil
If you haven't read the reddit thread from within the last year then it
certainly has a great amount of new information. In fact, I thought the reddit
theory was a more compelling story than this article

~~~
dfc
I couldn't get past the writing style in the reddit post. Maybe it will be
less abrasive in the morning with fresh eyes and some rest.

------
middleclick
What a well-written and researched article. An absolutely fascinating read!

------
stox
I still think someone from the Ripco crew were involved. They were mighty
conveniently located. Maybe, someday, someone will spill the beans.

------
jccalhoun
great article. One correction, however: They say one "suspect" was in "nearby"
Bloomington, Indiana but Bloomington isn't really near Chicago. It is in
Southern Indiana, about 4 hours away from Chicago and to get to Chicago you
have to go through Indianapolis, so if someone from Bloomington were to do
something like this it seems much more likely they would do it in Indianapolis
or even Louisville or Cincinnati which are both closer than Chicago.

~~~
todd3834
Unless that was part of how they intended to avoid getting caught

------
elwell
is that the same character on the tv's in eminem's new video?
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbGs_qK2PQA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbGs_qK2PQA)

